# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Me pelqeu kur e lexova

## miku_yt

Zemra vs Llogjika!

Marre nga: Chatoshqip.com

Lufta që bëhet brenda teje kur përballen këto të dyja, e pa përshkrueshme.

Flakë dhe Akull sikur bashkohen njëkohësisht dhe ti sikur copëtohesh më dysh.
Llava nga njëra anë, Akulli nga ana tjetër.
Lufton e gjithë egzistenca jote dhe ti në mes duke ndjekur i hutuar.

Llogjika nga një anë të tërheq, zemra poashtu nga ana tjetër.
Ku të shkosh dhe si të vendosësh?

Të tjera të thotë njëra dhe të tjera të thotë tjetra
Nuk prisje kurrë se mund të bëhej një lemsh i tillë brenda teje.
Dhe ti të kërkosh përgjigjet, të cilat nuk mund të ti japë askush
Përgjigjet që fshihen vetëm diku ndërmjet atyre të dyja.

Llogjika të thotë të saktën sipas mendimit të saj natyrisht!
Dhe jo thjesht e thotë, disa herë ulërret derisa të të shurdhojë!
Sipas saj, zemra me siguri bën gabim!
Tenton të të çmendi
Dhe emri i saj Llogjikë, kjo është e çështë një ironi tragjedike!

Zemra nga ana tjetër, mbetet e heshtur dhe e mërzitur.
E mërzitur sepse e ndjen qe nuk je 100% atje.
Të kupton më shumë
Në disa raste, bën ndonjë goditje pak më të fortë që të të kujtojë prezencën e saj por nuk të nguc aq shumë.
E kupton mëdyshjen tënde dhe përpiqet të të japë pak nga ndjenja e saj, mbase të ndihmon.

Por përfundimisht kush ka të drejtë?
Ka gjithmonë të drejtë njëra nga të dyja?
E pamundur të kenë të drejtë që të dyja edhe pse nuk bien dakort?
Zgjedh të ndjekësh zemrën dhe shikon se ndihesh keq
Vendos më pas të ndjekësh llogjikën por prap ndihesh keq.

Zemra dhe llogjika luftojnë si në një betejë shpatash.
Luftë e vështirë.

Dhe instikti oh ku është instikti?
Ai e di ai gjithmonë e di dhe nuk bën asnjëherë gabim!
Por ja që brenda ngatërresës që krijuan dy të parat, u ngatërrua dhe instikti!
Po tani?

Nuk ka fitues dhe as të humbur!
Kjo është lufta më e keqe që ke dhënë ndonjëherë!
Asnjë rrugë nuk të duket e duhura.
Dhe mos shpreso se ndjenja dikur do të zvogëlohet dhe të largohet
Nuk bëhet të mos plagosesh dhe të mos plagosësh!
Në një luftë si kjo janë që të dyja të pashmangshme!
Mbaj një distancë, nga të dyja
Mbylli për pak veshët qëndro i heshtur!

Dhe çdokush prej nesh ndjek rrugën e tij, zërin përbrenda tij.
Këshilla për lloje të tilla luftërash janë të tepërta dhe kurrë mos i dëgjo!
Gjithçka që nevojitet gjendet brenda teje dhe vetëm atë duhet të dëgjosh!
Shhhhh qetësi

----------

